# Gmc hd2500 slt crew cab gas



## Blacksheap (Dec 8, 2019)

106000 miles little rust few scratches couple of dings
One owner 14.500.00


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Blacksheap said:


> 106000 miles little rust few scratches couple of dings
> One owner 14.500.00


Year, engine, pics?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

EWSplow said:


> Year, engine, pics?


You really think thats gunna get us anywhere?


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

dieselss said:


> You really think thats gunna get us anywhere?


I guess not...looks like 1 and done.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

EWSplow said:


> I guess not...looks like 1 and done.


Yep left right after the post


----------



## bad93blaster (Dec 25, 2008)

Blacksheap said:


> 106000 miles little rust few scratches couple of dings
> One owner 14.500.00


Where in Mass?


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

bad93blaster said:


> Where in Mass?


Since he has only 1 post on PS and hasn't been seen since, I wouldn't hold my breath waiting for an answer.


----------



## The Snow Punishers (Sep 30, 2018)

" I'm going be a plow man this year, wait nevermind." Situation I'm guessing is the backstory....


----------

